# The Green House, KulaKorner



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This is a fairly new coffee shop in Nairobi, Kenya   located along Ngong Road, next to Adams arcade. Their coffee is amazing, they use freshly roasted beans from a local roaster.

Prices are also fair for a place of that caliber, its definitely a must&#8230;

More...


----------

